# Puppy Supplies?



## Aralez (Jan 28, 2011)

Im going to go get my puppy today and i have a list of supplies im going to buy prior to picking him up. I just dont know which specific types of supplies to buy.

Crate
2 bowls
Toys
Collar
Leash
Name-tag
Food
Treats

What kind of crate? A link would be great. What type of leash/collar? What type of food? And specific toys? What kind/brand of treats? And how much am i roughly looking to spend for all of this?


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Get the 48" crate with adjustable divider. This way the crate will be big enough for when he's an adult, but can also be adjusted as he grows. You only want to leave enough room to fully stretch out their legs when laying on it's side. Nothing more, nothing less. 

Something like this would be perfect:







http://www.amazon.com/gp/redirect.h...32754-20&linkCode=ur2&camp=1789&creative=9325[ame]http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2753745&lmdn=Web+Exclusives[/ame]

As for toys... look for whatever looks fun and not too easily destroyed. Wubba's are always big hits. Squeeky balls... or basically anything that squeeks. "Chilly Bones" are good when teething.

Oh and congrats on finding the puppy.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Stainless steel bowls.

Created are perdonal preferance, I don't like wire crates. I prefer the Vari Kennel type ({can't post a link, I am on my phone.}

Collar and leash is personal preference. I use nylon for puppies as they are cheap. Once they are past the chewing and carrying the leash in their mouth stage, then I switch to leather as it is easier on your hands. Buckle or snap together collar, NOT a slip/choke collar.

Find out what the breeder is feeding and fed him the SAME THING. If you want to change later on ghats fine, but out is best not to do it at the same time that you bring the puppy home.


----------



## Shazunite (Dec 12, 2011)

The post was really nice. Using nylon was good. Thanks for sharing


----------

